# Surrogacy in Uk or overseas?



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

We have finally mad ethe decision to move on to surrogacy


I have 3 grown up children all conceived naturally in my early 20's and 30's
Now with new husband in my 40's- he has no children and we have had a rollercoaster on treatment- 7 rounds of IVF,( 5 DEIVF) 3 pregnancies all ending in miscarriage- its been a nightmare. 
Each miscarriage has been terrible, I have hemorrhaged and been very poorly the whole things has taken its toll on me physically and mentally (and our relationship.)
I think its now time to look to surrogacy. My friends and family are concerned about me doing any more IVF and frankly so am I.
My husband is distraught at not having any children of his own, he is a lovely man, bright, educated and kind, he would be a lovely father it is such a shame I havent been able to fulfil his dream  I love children and frankly I would have as many as I could with him if things were different.......
so here we are we have arrived at surrogacy.
I know there are a few UK agencies Surrogacy Uk COTS and a newish one called ******************....but I have also seen lost of adverts for surrogacy overseas, particulalry Russia and crete. we have 6 frozen embryos in the freezer in Russia, so we could use those with any intended surrogate or we could do straight surrogacy if we found the right person. I was worried how on earth you get back babies born overseas??
any info and thoughts appreciated


Lilyx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope that your surrogacy journey goes well- I'd ask Natalie Ff lawyer about the issues of surrogacy abroad with DE's. Good luck


----------

